# Trigger thumb needs to be helped along



## tellner (Jun 17, 2008)

I inherited trigger finger, actually trigger thumb, from my mother. It's still a month and a half before I can get an appointment with the orthopedist, so I have to keep it functional until then. Other than heat and ibuprofen any suggestions on managing it and keeping the stiffness, pain and clicking noises down?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 17, 2008)

I have no advice. But, I hate the clicking noises my knees occasionally make.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2008)

Keep the joint as mobile as you can - rotate it regularly to keep it from getting stiff.

Find a small rubber ball or hacky sack (flexible, not stiff like a racquet ball) and squeeze it gently for 10 reps, then rest - repeat throughout the day, alternating with stretching.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 18, 2008)

Trigger finger is usually treated like an over-use injury.  We genrally advise resting the joint.  Sometimes we even put on a splint  to keep the digit straightened.  Exercise and GENTILE streaching can help too.  If you use the rubber ball, do it very slowly. Only tighten the grip until you feel pain.  Don't "push" through it to grip harder.  That just inflames the tendon sheath even more.    

I like the Mayo clinic website for orthopedic stuff.  Here's their link on trigger finger:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/trigger-finger/DS00155/DSECTION=1

PS  Steroid shots suck, but they are worth it!

Good Luck, Let us know if this helps...


----------



## tellner (Jun 19, 2008)

Instead of a splint I've been going to sleep with my thumbacting as a bookmark. Come morning it's in exactly the same position. Besides, that's how  fall asleep half the time anyway


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with *Mr. G* above - steroid shots suck, but they do work. I had trigger thumb lock about three years ago; I guess fortunately on the same hand that was scheduled for carpel tunnel release surgery, so they did both at once.  The only relief I had prior to the surgery was a very painfull steroid injection right down to the bone in the affected thumb.  I'd bug the ortho Doc's receptionist every day about any cancellations, just to get in for an initial eval and the shot.

Best of luck with this.  Good news is that it is treatable.  I have had zero problems since the surgery.

Take care.....

-Garry


----------

